# Penn Peer #109



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Any idea on how much this is worth? It's a small baitcaster which I think has to be about 20+ years old if I am not mistaken. Just got it tonight from my new boss who must go home and use 100 dollar bills to light his cigars.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If you don't want it - give it to me!  I will put it on a rod next to my OTHER Penn 109. The reel has green twin handles and they spin when you cast. Watch those knuckles! 

Mine is used on a 6' heavy-type rod. It holds 15 lb test for casting lures in the 1-2 ounce range for flounder and fluke. Good reels - a little outdated but diehards. I would match it up with a 7' rod and use it as a saltwater lure casting reel or bottom fishing reel. No magnets just a knurled knob to control spool tension.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Picked one up last year for $20 from a friend. Use it for flounders in the salt and cats in fresh. Loaded it with 15# trilene.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh there is no way in hell I'm giving this reel up. It's the first nice one I have ever had and I love it. It throws Stingsilvers nicely, and it still has the old braided line on which is nice for feeling the strikes.


----------



## TomL (Mar 20, 2001)

Great little reel. I have several, bought a few on Ebay a while back for about $10 each.

Perfect size for fluke, especially good for deep water/heavy currents.

I once fished with a guy who used this reel for chunking small yellowfin. They are popular for salmon fishing on the west coast.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey guys,
Is there not also a Penn 109 that has a single "power handle" that does not rotate on the cast? Is there any difference? Been thinking of buying one of these. How would it do on a Sealine X rated for 2-6?
TIght lines and popped riggers


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Sounds like your talking about a Penn 9. Basically the same as the 109 except it has a counter balanced handle and the spool releases. Rod sounds a little heavy for what I use small conventionals for (flounders).


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

N2S
Thanks for the reply, I realized that there were two different reels after taking a closer look in my local tackle shop. Any recomendation reel wise for that rod?
Thanks 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

The one I have is mounted on a 6'6" MH Fenwick Seahawk that I have had for 10+ years. The finish and most of the wording is worn off, but the best I remember it's rated for 1/2-3ozs. Actually it's an old bass rod that I called my big belly rod, because it has a longer butt that I could stick under my big belly when fighting a large bass or catfish.


----------

